# Sidewinder Rattlesnake - Pics



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 28, 2009)

I went out road cruising in the Anza-Borrego Desert last night and found what I was looking for - a sidewinder rattler.  Here's some pics.


----------



## hermitman64 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous animal and great pictures! :drool:


----------



## Elmolax (Jun 28, 2009)

the second and third photos are fantastic!!!!


----------



## paulbrown09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous Snake, and great pictures too!


----------



## moose35 (Jun 29, 2009)

great pics. love the close up




       moose


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Its crazy how baby vemonous snakes can  kill you just as quick as an adult can when they are born...thats power!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cool! I'd LOVE to be able to find a Sidewinder while road cruising.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jun 30, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Its crazy how baby vemonous snakes can  kill you just as quick as an adult can when they are born...thats power!


that is not a baby, sidewinders are small but like a chihuahua think they are much larger lol. Nice pics


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 2, 2009)

reverendsterlin said:


> that is not a baby, sidewinders are small but like a chihuahua think they are much larger lol. Nice pics


Love that analogy, lol!  I've made a similar comparison between Eastern Pygmy Rattlers and Jack Russell Terriers, myself.  Those little snakes think they're 20-feet long and bullet-proof; I'd rather deal with a big fat ole' Canebrake any day!  

It's ashame that you don't see more "hot" keepers working with Sidewinders, though.  They have a reputation for being picky eaters, refusing rodents and only wanting live lizards, usually live desert Geckoes.  Most of the cb specimens I've seen, that did eat rodents, obviously did so with relish, because they were horribly obese, like mini Blood Pythons.  They're a neat-looking little Rattler, though, with some interesting colors that aren't readily apparent at first.

pitbulllady


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sweet pics! Rattlesnakes are beautiful snakes IMO.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 6, 2009)

GORGEOUS pics. love the tongue flicking too  great shots man.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 9, 2009)

i love how it blends in with the ground.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful Find!


----------

